# The pop-ups are making this site unusable



## CanonOmar (Oct 19, 2020)

I have been visiting this site for years, but over the last couple of months there have been constant redirects. I'll be scrolling on my phone and all of a suddenly the site changes to "you've become the 5 billionth googler" or whatever. 
What gives?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2020)

A first couple of steps is to 

1. clear your cookies

2. Try a different browser

Its difficult to troubleshoot a issue like this, there are so many possibilities. Many of us have now gone to the canonrumors pro membership which shows no ads so we won't see issues like this and will be of little help in repeating the issue.

At a minimum, if the above does not work, tell us which phone and browser because issues like this can be specific to just one combination.


----------



## CanonOmar (Oct 19, 2020)

I mainly check out CR from chrome on a oneplus 7 Pro phone. I'll try the above and get back to you


----------



## CanonOmar (Oct 20, 2020)

Well I'm here to report that the site works great now! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Wm (Jul 12, 2021)

so I haven't been on the site in a while now, BUT, these pop - ups are unbelievable! what gives


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 12, 2021)

Wm said:


> so I haven't been on the site in a while now, BUT, these pop - ups are unbelievable! what gives



From what you shown, it's kind of par for the course with other sites that let you get info for free. The sites have to make money somehow.

So we can either support the site by allowing the ads to display... or getting a sub to remove all ads (CR Pro).


----------



## Wm (Jul 12, 2021)

or change browsers maybe. The above was Safari, this is Firefox. I don't remember all these ads before. Were they not making enough money before? Costs went up? Or just need to make more? Interesting all the way around.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 12, 2021)

Wm said:


> or change browsers maybe. The above was Safari, this is Firefox. I don't remember all these ads before. Were they not making enough money before? Costs went up? Or just need to make more? Interesting all the way around.


Sure you could always run another browser w/ a popup blocker, but if everyone did that we wouldn't have sites like this.

Only Craig can answer the costs to run questions...


----------



## Wm (Jul 12, 2021)

Roger that. I don’t mind paying - just curious why the big change. BTW, it wasn’t that easy to find the pay link. But got it now. Tks!


----------



## SpaceGhost (Jul 28, 2021)

The ads are getting crazy again. Popups, static footers, and still the basic ads... Now when I click on a link, like to go to the forums, I get a full page pop up that I need to click "X" to get pass it to get to the forums. I understand ads, but literally getting in my way of using the site seems overkill.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2021)

SpaceGhost said:


> The ads are getting crazy again. Popups, static footers, and still the basic ads... Now when I click on a link, like to go to the forums, I get a full page pop up that I need to click "X" to get pass it to get to the forums. I understand ads, but literally getting in my way of using the site seems overkill.


Ads always "evolve" in the direction of forcing you to pay attention to them, everything from boosting the volume on your TV for the ads, to popups like this, to popunders, to autoplay videos...you name it. Once people figure out how to ignore ads, they simply get more obtrusive.


----------

